# 2011 Geneva Auto Show Preview and Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

When it comes to high-priced exotics, the Geneva Auto Show is in a class of its own. Renowned for debuts of some of the world's most expensive cars, 2011 is shaping up to be no different with the planned debut of the the Ferrari FF, as well as Lambo's next Murcielago, the Aventador LP700-4.

See the preview and check back for breaking updates with coverage from the *2011 Geneva Auto Show preview* starting on *March 1st*.


----------



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Toyota FT-86 II Concept
Geneva 2011: Toyota FT-86 II Concept Revealed With More Extreme Style | AutoGuide.com News









Lamborghini Aventador
Geneva 2011: Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 World Premiere, First Photos [Video] | AutoGuide.com News









Nissan ESFLOW Concept
Geneva 2011: Nissan ESFLOW Concept is the Zero Emissions Sports Car of Our Dreams | AutoGuide.com News









Audi A3 Sedan Concept
Geneva 2011: Audi A3 Concept Revealed With Turbocharged 5-Cylinder | AutoGuide.com News









Jaguar XKR-S
Geneva 2011: Jaguar XKR-S World Premiere, Baby Blue Never Looked so Mean | AutoGuide.com News









Alfa Romeo 4C
Geneva 2011: Alfa Romeo 4C Gives Hope To The Budget Italian Car Fan | AutoGuide.com News









Lotus Evora Enduro Concept
Geneva 2011: Lotus Evora Enduro Concept Previews Future GT2 Race Car | AutoGuide.com News









Mercedes C-Class Coupe
Geneva 2011: Mercedes-Benz C-Class Coupe Debuts | AutoGuide.com News









Ferrari FF
Geneva 2011: Ferrari FF Bows as First Ever AWD, 4-Seater Prancing Horse | AutoGuide.com News









Infiniti Etheria Concept
Geneva 2011: Infiniti Etherea Concept is a Coupe-Styled Luxury Hybrid Crossover Thingy | AutoGuide.com News









Suzuki Swift S Concept
Geneva 2011: Suzuki Swift S Concept Previews Hot Hatch Prodution Model | AutoGuide.com News









Volkswagen Golf R Special Editions
Geneva 2011: Volkswagen Golf R Special Editions Debut | AutoGuide.com News









Saab PhoeniX concept
Geneva 2011: Saab PhoeniX Concept Showcases Future Design, Electric AWD | AutoGuide.com News









Volkswagen Bulli - a 21st Century Microbus
Geneva 2011: Volkswagen Bulli Is A 21st Century Microbus | AutoGuide.com News









Mini Rocketman Concept
Geneva 2011: MINI Rocketman Returns To Roots With Smaller Hatchback | AutoGuide.com News










Plus more here:
2011 Geneva Auto Show Coverage : Auto Shows, Photos and News


----------



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)




----------

